# Energias Renováveis e a Pluviosidade



## rijo (11 Nov 2009 às 16:35)

*A falácia dos 43% *

Tem-se afirmado que a componente das energias renováveis no consumo de electricidade no país ronda os 43%.

Outros, ainda mais entusiasmados e confundindo a electricidade com todo o sistema energético, dizem que as renováveis já respondem por 43% da energia consumida em Portugal.

Apresento então aos leitores o contributo das renováveis para o consumo bruto de electricidade no país (produção bruta + saldo importador de energia). A primeira percentagem é a real, efectivamente verificada, a segunda é a oficial 'cozinhada' na secretaria.

2001 - 35.5% / 36.2%;
2002 - 21.8% / 32.3%
2003 - 37.3% / 34.6%;
2004 - 25.2% / 35.3%
2005 - 16.8% / 35.9%;
2006 -30.6% / 36%;
2007 - 31.1% / 42.7%;
2008 - 27.8% / 43.3%

Esta discrepância resulta então da aplicação de um critério bizarro, para não lhe chamar de puro ludíbrio. A Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia explica que o número oficial é calculado em função da Directiva europeia 2001/77/CE, ao abrigo da qual a produção hidroeléctrica pode ser corrigida mediante indexação a um Índice de Produtividade Hidroeléctrica (IPH) dum ano de referência. Esse índice depende obviamente da pluviosidade e permite quantificar o desvio entre o valor da produção hidroeléctrica verificada em dado ano e a produção que haveria em ano de regime hidroeléctrico médio. A 'marosca' está em que foram buscar para ano de referência o ano de 1977, de excepcional pluviosidade, com difícil repetição e com um IPH = 1.22, e não um ano médio.

Então, em 2008, que foi um ano de fraca pluviosidade com um IPH = 0.562, a sua produção hidroeléctrica real de 7102GWh foi corrigida, tendo-se obtido uma produção 'cozinhada' de 7102 x 1.22 / 0.562 = 15 406GWh que somada às restantes renováveis permitiu passar da percentagem de 27% para 43.3%!

Assim sendo, todos os valores oficiais estão empolados por se ter como referência um ano extremamente húmido, em vez dum ano médio! Havendo um ciclo hidroeléctrico, é evidente que se devem corrigir os valores anuais, calculando a componente estrutural de produção hidroeléctrica, ajustada do ciclo.

Para os economistas dir-lhes-ei apenas que o método usado é semelhante ao de calcular o défice estrutural das finanças públicas a partir do melhor ano do ciclo económico (aquele em que as receitas foram as maiores e as despesas as menores)... Como bem sabemos, o défice estrutural é ajustado em função do ciclo económico.

Tudo isto mostra aliás a ligeireza e a demagogia com que nos andam a vender as renováveis.

Acontece até que para empolarem a componente das renováveis, tiveram que se "encostar" à componente hídrica, justamente aquela que foi esquecida depois do demagógico episódio de Foz Côa e a partir daí só apostaram na energia eólica. Se tivéssemos, como eu tinha feito no governo, continuado a apostar na componente hídrica, a percentagem das renováveis seria hoje bem maior, sem necessitarmos da 'marosca' em apreço.

Face a um recente concerto do Tony Carreira para apoiar as renováveis, percebi o 'filme': da maneira que nos estão a vender as renováveis, não nos estão a dar energia, estão a dar-nos música!...

Luís Mira Amaral

_Texto publicado na edição do Expresso de 7 de Novembro de 2009_


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Uma coisa é certa amiga os combustíveis fosseis estão a acabar temos de encontrar alternativas rapidamente porque sem luz ninguém vive.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2009 às 20:19)

O que se falou é um facto (a política manda), mas não compreendo quando um português pode ser a favor de uma energia que não existe no país e que não dá qualquer mais valia ao mesmo (derivados de petróleo e carvão).


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Pensa-se que da parte de quem quer que seja já não restam duvidas que a contagem decrescente das reservas petrolíferas está em curso!

Dá a sensação que o mundo de uma forma geral aguarda impávido e sereno a este desfecho, mas o pior de tudo é que aguarda sentado e não manifesta qualquer esforço visível quanto à implementação de medidas alternativas e concretas que sirvam de resposta a fim de evitar o caos que se acredita ser inevitável, caso não se apresentem soluções de forma atempada.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2009 às 13:51)

«Acontece até que para empolarem a componente das renováveis, tiveram que se "encostar" à componente hídrica, justamente aquela que foi esquecida depois do demagógico episódio de Foz Côa e a partir daí só apostaram na energia eólica. Se tivéssemos, como eu tinha feito no governo, continuado a apostar na componente hídrica, a percentagem das renováveis seria hoje bem maior, sem necessitarmos da 'marosca' em apreço.»- Luís Mira Amaral


É muito bonito apostar na componente hídrica, mas o potencial das renováveis não se resume às barragens, além de que muitas destas ( barragens) são propostas para locais em que sobretudo iriam trazer prejuízos( nomeadamente zonas áridas, quentes, com grande valor natural e potencial turístico). 
Felizmente o Côa foi um exemplo feliz da racionalidade ( e não da demagogia) sobre a irracionalidade e espera-se tantos outros mais casos como este.
Progresso sim, energias limpas sim,  mas com sustentabilidade.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

belem disse:


> «Acontece até que para empolarem a componente das renováveis, tiveram que se "encostar" à componente hídrica, justamente aquela que foi esquecida depois do demagógico episódio de Foz Côa e a partir daí só apostaram na energia eólica. Se tivéssemos, como eu tinha feito no governo, continuado a apostar na componente hídrica, a percentagem das renováveis seria hoje bem maior, sem necessitarmos da 'marosca' em apreço.»- Luís Mira Amaral
> 
> 
> É muito bonito apostar na componente hídrica, mas o potencial das renováveis não se resume às barragens, além de que muitas destas ( barragens) são propostas para locais em que sobretudo iriam trazer prejuízos( nomeadamente zonas áridas, quentes, com grande valor natural e potencial turístico).
> ...



A sustentabilidade das novas barragens, não está só no potencial de armazenamento por pluviosidade, mas também no armazenamento por bombagem - aquilo a que se chama de armazenamento de energia no período em que há pouco consumo, para se se utilizar nas horas de maior consumo.


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2009 às 15:49)

AnDré disse:


> A sustentabilidade das novas barragens, não está só no potencial de armazenamento por pluviosidade, mas também no armazenamento por bombagem - aquilo a que se chama de armazenamento de energia no período em que há pouco consumo, para se se utilizar nas horas de maior consumo.



E não só. Serve para armazenar os excessos das eólicas, que não são aproveitadas durante a noite, através da bombagem. Curioso ao ouvir ontem o Francisco Ferreira da QUERCUS a dizer que o potencial hídrico das novas barragens estava sobrevalorizado porque iria no futuro chover menos. Ora se chove menos, maior é a necessidade das barragens para armazenamento de água. E não deixa de ser estranho que a Comissão Europeia tenha vindo criticar o Plano Nacional de Barragens, por erros na Avaliação ambiental estratégica, quando todas as barragens individualmente serão ainda sujeitas a Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental que estão neste momento a ser feitas. 
Quanto ao artigo de Mira Amaral, a introdução do IPH é necessária, uma vez que Portugal, como todos os países que assinaram o Protocolo de Quioto, é obrigado a que uma determinada percentagem da energia produzida seja renovável. Caso contrário tem de pagar a taxa de carbono. Ora, isto não pode estar dependente dos caprichos da meteorologia, pelo que o valor da hídrica tem de ser homogeneizado. Agora irem escolher um dos anos mais chuvosos para comparação é que não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

Sim David, o André referia-se precisamente a isso, às centrais reversíveis com bombagem (Pumped-storage hydroelectricity). Em Portugal acho que só temos 5 centrais com essa capacidade e a cada vez maior produção eólica tem que ser compensada com a energia hídrica que serve de acumulador/bateria da eólica dada a natureza variável da produção eólica. À noite há mais vento e menor consumo e a energia eólica é aproveitada para bombear água de volta para a barragem. E um dos principais objectivos das novas barragens é precisamente esse e compreende-se perfeitamente a necessidade delas.

Quer as hídricas quer as eólicas tem sempre impactos ambientais, mas como disse de outras vezes, temos que fazer sacrifícios mas também não podemos sacrificar tudo, há que preservar pelo menos alguns dos nossos melhores tesouros naturais. 

Os ambientalistas é certo que simplesmente são contra tudo e muitas vezes não se sabe bem como querem eles na prática resolver os problemas. Mas é preciso compreender que é esse o papel deles, alguma intransigência, se o país mesmo assim já é o caos ambiental que é, o que seria se tudo tivesse rédea livre ? Uma boa sociedade tem que ser um equilíbrio entre muitas forças, muita discussão e debate das opções e não caminho livre para uma só corporação ou força.

Quanto ao Mira Amaral, os artigos dele deveriam ter sempre um disclaimer avisando que ele é lobista do projecto nuclear de Patrick Monteiro de Barros.


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Esses do nuclear ainda são mais incoerentes. Onde vão colocar os resíduos? E a própria central? Se as populações já fazem tanto barulho com a co-incineração, imagino os desgraçados a quem calharia uma central nuclear como vizinha.  
 Falam de maior independência energética. Gostava de saber onde vão buscar o urânio aqui em Portugal.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2009 às 21:32)

AnDré disse:


> A sustentabilidade das novas barragens, não está só no potencial de armazenamento por pluviosidade, mas também no armazenamento por bombagem - aquilo a que se chama de armazenamento de energia no período em que há pouco consumo, para se se utilizar nas horas de maior consumo.



Eu referi-me à precipitação como um dos factores, não como o único.
Mas concordo com o que tu disseste. 








David sf disse:


> E não só. Serve para armazenar os excessos das eólicas, que não são aproveitadas durante a noite, através da bombagem. Curioso ao ouvir ontem o Francisco Ferreira da QUERCUS a dizer que o potencial hídrico das novas barragens estava sobrevalorizado porque iria no futuro chover menos. Ora se chove menos, maior é a necessidade das barragens para armazenamento de água..




Ele devia estar a referir-se à diminuição da capacidade de produção de energia eléctrica.
Um exemplo: «As chuvas deste mês de Abril poderão dar algum alento à Câmara de Vila Nova de Foz Côa. A culpa do desânimo é da mini-hídrica do Catapereiro, que por insuficiência de água não produz energia suficiente. Nem para pagar as prestações ao banco sobre o empréstimo que foi necessário contrair para fazer o investimento, quanto mais para dar lucro.
"Vai para um ano que pouco ou nada produz", lamenta-se o autarca socialista, Emílio Mesquita. Ou seja, "não chove, não gera energia". Entretanto, a Câmara tem de continuar a amortizar a dívida à banca, resultante da construção de um empreendimento que custou 15 milhões de euros.
Afinal, concede o edil, "a mini-hídrica até nem é má", apesar de considerar que a ribeira onde se construiu "era muito fraca". O problema é que o crédito tem de ser pago em dez anos e da maneira que os anos vão secos, dificilmente se consegue uma produção eléctrica capaz de amortizar por si só o investimento.
Emílio Mesquita acredita que o empreendimento poderia "beneficiar significativamente o concelho". Recorda que no primeiro mês de actividade o equipamento gerou cerca de 450 mil euros de energia, o que acabou por criar grandes expectativas. Mas não. Os anos têm vindo cada vez mais secos. "O orçamento do Município é muito prejudicado pela situação", nota o edil, pois a Câmara tem de manter os seus compromissos com a banca (1,5 milhão de euros/ano), apesar de não ter receitas pela venda da energia do Catapereiro. A solução poderá passar por renegociar os prazos para amortizar a dívida, de molde a que a factura anual não seja tão pesada. "Se fosse a vinte anos não haveria problema nenhum em cumprir", assegura, ao JN, Emílio Mesquita.»

http://ehgarde.blogs.sapo.pt/2008/04/

Em zonas húmidas existe um potencial muito maior.





David sf disse:


> E não deixa de ser estranho que a Comissão Europeia tenha vindo criticar o Plano Nacional de Barragens, por erros na Avaliação ambiental estratégica, quando todas as barragens individualmente serão ainda sujeitas a Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental que estão neste momento a ser feitas..


 

A Comissão Europeia apenas teve o bom senso de alertar o Governo sobre os potenciais problemas que uma má avaliação ambiental estratégica poderá dar, antes de avançar com acções mais sérias ( embora certamente já tenham conhecimento do que passa no Tâmega entre outros e de que Portugal não vai cumprir o prometido sobre a meta da água) pois certamente já tem conhecimento dos locais propostos, entre eles ( potenciais problemas apontados):

«O Governo é acusado de não ter tido em conta os efeitos acumulados das novas barragens sobre o ambiente, quer quanto à qualidade da água - destacando o caso do Douro, onde a construção de cinco barragens vai "deteriorar significativamente" a qualidade da água na região -, à preservação das zonas da rede Natura 2000 e dos ecossistemas aquáticos. Também é criticado por não ter apresentado alternativas que permitissem uma mais clara relação entre os custos e benefícios do projecto, pelo que face aos dados disponíveis os autores do relatório consideram que "não se compreende esta decisão" do Estado português.

Também em causa está o equilíbrio entre a produção de energia e a necessidade de manutenção de caudais mínimos dos rios, o que vai obrigar a uma produção de electricidade entre 20 e 35 por cento inferior à prevista, segundo os cálculos do relatório. Diz também que Portugal não fez contas ao impacto das alterações climáticas, que vão reduzir a disponibilidade de recursos hídricos e a capacidade de produção eléctrica. Argumenta ainda que poucas barragens terão viabilidade económica.»

Pessoalmente espero que os estudos de impacte sejam isentos e não tenham cerimónias. Chega de atentados a um bem tão básico como a água e o ambiente.
Curiosamente o próprio presidente do INAG disse isto:

 «Se vai degradar a qualidade da água? Nunca negámos os impactos ambientais, na água também, mas há várias componentes a ter em conta", responde o regulador ao PÚBLICO, face à previsão, enunciada no documento, de que o país não vai conseguir cumprir as metas da directiva da água e que não teve esse factor em conta na avaliação dos custos e benefícios do projecto.

O responsável esclarece que em causa estará a "qualidade biológica" da água dos rios "e não a qualidade do ponto de vista químico".»

Gostaria de saber se uma água sem qualidade biológica mas com qualidade química, é uma coisa boa.  
Será que ele se lembrou que a água que se evapora e vai para a atmosfera, cae de novo na Terra?





David sf disse:


> Quanto ao artigo de Mira Amaral, a introdução do IPH é necessária, uma vez que Portugal, como todos os países que assinaram o Protocolo de Quioto, é obrigado a que uma determinada percentagem da energia produzida seja renovável. Caso contrário tem de pagar a taxa de carbono. Ora, isto não pode estar dependente dos caprichos da meteorologia, pelo que o valor da hídrica tem de ser homogeneizado. Agora irem escolher um dos anos mais chuvosos para comparação é que não faz muito sentido.



O que se pretende aqui é um pouco de intransigência.
Amaral confundiu demagogia por razões ambientais ( e ainda bem que ainda há razões destas para que nos possamos «queixar» de demagogia), com a demagogia por falta de interesse em apostar nas energias renováveis. A todos nos interessa as energias renováveis, mas não nos interessa actos irresponsáveis e infantis. Portugal já conheceu demasiados atentados ambientais desnecessários e agora pelo menos pede-se bom senso.
Também não se quer parques eólicos nos parques naturais e por todo o lado, não é só as barragens que são problemáticas. Eu já consultei artigos sobre os efeitos das barragens nos ecossistemas locais e as notícias não são lá muito animadoras. Aqui os estudos de impacte para estas barragens foram feitos onde e baseados em quê?
A questão é que não é só por causa de uns abutres, lobos ou linces, mas é porque tem também influência na vida da população local, que muitas vezes, passado pouco tempo, não vê qualquer benefício sério de uma barragem, além de que a qualidade da água nem se fala...




Vince disse:


> Sim David, o André referia-se precisamente a isso, às centrais reversíveis com bombagem (Pumped-storage hydroelectricity). Em Portugal acho que só temos 5 centrais com essa capacidade e a cada vez maior produção eólica tem que ser compensada com a energia hídrica que serve de acumulador/bateria da eólica dada a natureza variável da produção eólica. À noite há mais vento e menor consumo e a energia eólica é aproveitada para bombear água de volta para a barragem. E um dos principais objectivos das novas barragens é precisamente esse e compreende-se perfeitamente a necessidade delas.
> 
> Quer as hídricas quer as eólicas tem sempre impactos ambientais, mas como disse de outras vezes, temos que fazer sacrifícios mas também não podemos sacrificar tudo, há que preservar pelo menos alguns dos nossos melhores tesouros naturais.
> 
> ...



Concordo perfeitamente.


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

belem disse:


> Ele devia estar a referir-se à diminuição da capacidade de produção de energia eléctrica.
> Um exemplo: «As chuvas deste mês de Abril poderão dar algum alento à Câmara de Vila Nova de Foz Côa. A culpa do desânimo é da mini-hídrica do Catapereiro, que por insuficiência de água não produz energia suficiente. Nem para pagar as prestações ao banco sobre o empréstimo que foi necessário contrair para fazer o investimento, quanto mais para dar lucro.
> "Vai para um ano que pouco ou nada produz", lamenta-se o autarca socialista, Emílio Mesquita. Ou seja, "não chove, não gera energia". Entretanto, a Câmara tem de continuar a amortizar a dívida à banca, resultante da construção de um empreendimento que custou 15 milhões de euros.
> Afinal, concede o edil, "a mini-hídrica até nem é má", apesar de considerar que a ribeira onde se construiu "era muito fraca". O problema é que o crédito tem de ser pago em dez anos e da maneira que os anos vão secos, dificilmente se consegue uma produção eléctrica capaz de amortizar por si só o investimento.
> ...



Sem dúvida que quanto menos chove menor é o potencial hídrico de uma barragem. Apenas referi que isto é um "pau de dois bicos". Se chove há potencial energético. Se não chove é necessário armazenar. E ainda há a questão do armazenamento por bombagem que Francisco Ferreira não referiu, que é menos dependente da precipitação. De certeza que a QUERCUS sabe isso, pelo que o argumento utilizado no programa foi claramente usado com a intenção de passar uma informação errada à opinião pública pouco informada. Aliás nesse programa, Opinião Pública da tarde de 11 de Novembro na SIC Notícias, o nível de esclarecimento dos participantes era medíocre, não sabendo a esmagadora maioria sequer, que o estado não investe um cêntimo na construção das novas barragens, pelo contrário recebeu dinheiro dos privados para atribuir as concessões de exploração (EDP, Iberdrola e Endesa).



belem disse:


> A Comissão Europeia apenas teve o bom senso de alertar o Governo sobre os potenciais problemas que uma má avaliação ambiental estratégica poderá dar, antes de avançar com acções mais sérias ( embora certamente já tenham conhecimento do que passa no Tâmega entre outros e de que Portugal não vai cumprir o prometido sobre a meta da água) pois certamente já tem conhecimento dos locais propostos, entre eles ( potenciais problemas apontados):
> 
> «O Governo é acusado de não ter tido em conta os efeitos acumulados das novas barragens sobre o ambiente, quer quanto à qualidade da água - destacando o caso do Douro, onde a construção de cinco barragens vai "deteriorar significativamente" a qualidade da água na região -, à preservação das zonas da rede Natura 2000 e dos ecossistemas aquáticos. Também é criticado por não ter apresentado alternativas que permitissem uma mais clara relação entre os custos e benefícios do projecto, pelo que face aos dados disponíveis os autores do relatório consideram que "não se compreende esta decisão" do Estado português.
> 
> Também em causa está o equilíbrio entre a produção de energia e a necessidade de manutenção de caudais mínimos dos rios, o que vai obrigar a uma produção de electricidade entre 20 e 35 por cento inferior à prevista, segundo os cálculos do relatório. Diz também que Portugal não fez contas ao impacto das alterações climáticas, que vão reduzir a disponibilidade de recursos hídricos e a capacidade de produção eléctrica. Argumenta ainda que poucas barragens terão viabilidade económica.»



A Avaliação ambiental estratégica que foi feita, nunca teve em vista a atribuição ou não de parecer favorável à Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental (AIA). Aliás, os privados que concorreram às concessões das novas barragens sabiam que ainda tinham que proceder à AIA para cada barragem.
O objectivo da avaliação já efectuada foi escolher, de um lote de 25 localizações propostas para a construção de barragens, as 10 que apresentavam, por um lado maior potencial energético, e por outro um impacte menos negativo no ambiente, ou mais facilmente mitigável. E ambiente não são só as plantas e os bichos, são também as populações, os cursos de água, a economia da região, etc.
O documento que justifica as escolhas é publico, e refere também o reforço de potência da alguns aproveitamentos, algo que a UE criticou por não ter sido considerado:

http://pnbeph.inag.pt/np4/np4/?newsId=4&fileName=PNBEPH_RA_Memoria.pdf

Quanto à viabilidade económica, só estranho que entidades privadas tenham desembolsado cerca de mil milhões de euros, mais o valor que vão gastar a construir barragem, central, posto de transformação e ligação à rede eléctrica, por algo que não dê lucro.
Quanto ao Tâmega. Estive neste Verão num hotel perto de Mondim de Basto sobre um meandro do Tâmega. Não fui lá abaixo, mas duvido muito que naquele dia tórrido de final de Agosto houvesse caudal naquele rio. Certamente, que tal como acontece no Baixo Sabor, aquele rio no Verão tem uma qualidade de água medíocre. É certo que com as barragens será maior a quantidade de água sem qualidade, mas isso será estudado e caso não seja cumpridora da directiva da água da UE, o projecto tem de ser alterado. Mas também é certo que aquando da construção das barragens será garantido um caudal ecológico, pelo que provavelmente nalguns trechos do rio a qualidade da água melhorará (durante a estação seca).



belem disse:


> Também não se quer parques eólicos nos parques naturais e por todo o lado, não é só as barragens que são problemáticas. Eu já consultei artigos sobre os efeitos das barragens nos ecossistemas locais e as notícias não são lá muito animadoras. Aqui os estudos de impacte para estas barragens foram feitos onde e baseados em quê?



Na minha opinião o impacte dos parques eólicos é quase tão negativo como o das barragens. Porque se é certo que uma barragem provoca um impacte negativo forte, também tem diversos impactes positivos. Cria-se um novo ecossistema, alguns já são protegidos (Barragem do Azibo, p.e.), potencia-se o turismo, utiliza-se a barragem para outros fins (abastecimento de água, agricultura)... Quem vá à aldeia da Pena na Serra de São Macário verá (ouvirá) como é difícil ser-se vizinho de um dispositivo daqueles. É um barulho constante e chato. Mas é necessário. 
Na minha opinião, devia-se fazer em Portugal como em Espanha. Escolhiam-se algumas zonas com potencial eólico, e com menos impactes negativos, e enchia-se com centenas, milhares de turbinas eólicas (em Espanha, p.e., Tarifa e La Muela). Desse modo não seria necessário polvilhar todas as cumieiras do país com um ou dois "moinhos". O problema é que em Portugal, cada proprietário ganha bastante por alugar um palmo de terra para a colocação dos dispositivos, mais do que ganharia com décadas de produção agrícola, e como tal, é muito difícil implementar tal solução.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2009 às 13:47)

Claro belem. 
Só achei que era necessário realçar aquilo que depois referi.




David sf disse:


> Na minha opinião, devia-se fazer em Portugal como em Espanha. Escolhiam-se algumas zonas com potencial eólico, e com menos impactes negativos, e enchia-se com centenas, milhares de turbinas eólicas (em Espanha, p.e., Tarifa e La Muela). Desse modo não seria necessário polvilhar todas as cumieiras do país com um ou dois "moinhos". O problema é que em Portugal, cada proprietário ganha bastante por alugar um palmo de terra para a colocação dos dispositivos, mais do que ganharia com décadas de produção agrícola, e como tal, é muito difícil implementar tal solução.



Mas isso também tem as suas desvantagens.
Ao contrário do que seria expectável inicialmente, uma parque eólico não perturba assim tanto as aves quanto isso. Elas são mais espertas do que à partida nos julgávamos.
Isto, porque os moinhos eólicos, uma vez que dispersos, não são uma barreira de difícil contornamento. Se estivessem concentrados, aí sim, seriam uma barreira difícil de contornar. Além de que o aproveitamento energético é tanto pior, quanto maior a concentração de moinhos eólicos no mesmo local.


Apesar de ser altamente a favor de energias renováveis, e achar que temos um bom potencial hídrico quando coligado com a energia eólica, há coisas pelas quais não devemos passar por cima.

Eu até acho piada aos moinhos eólicos no cimo das serras. Gosto.
Mas tenho perfeitamente noção de que isso seria um crime num parque nacional como a Peneda-Gerês. Isto apesar do seu forte potencial eólico.

No que diz respeito ao aproveitamento hídrico, barragens com bombeamento sim! É urgente! É para ontem, como se costuma dizer.
Das 10 barragens, acho que algumas fazem sentido sim! Mas outras estou um pouco reticente.
Eu até acredito que seja mais fácil/barato construir uma barragem de raiz com um sistema de bombeamento, mas em alguns casos, e nomeadamente no Sabor, por ser um rio que "ainda corre livre", acho que se deveria ponderar o custo da natureza vs custo monetário.

Em contra partida, olho para Foz Côa, e não sei se é por ser insensível a pinturas rupestres, ou se por achar que elas estariam mais e melhor conservadas de baixo de água, mas acho que foi uma causa perdida não em função do ambiente, mas de... pinturas?


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2009 às 14:07)

David sf disse:


> Sem dúvida que quanto menos chove menor é o potencial hídrico de uma barragem. Apenas referi que isto é um "pau de dois bicos". Se chove há potencial energético. Se não chove é necessário armazenar. E ainda há a questão do armazenamento por bombagem que Francisco Ferreira não referiu, que é menos dependente da precipitação. De certeza que a QUERCUS sabe isso, pelo que o argumento utilizado no programa foi claramente usado com a intenção de passar uma informação errada à opinião pública pouco informada. Aliás nesse programa, Opinião Pública da tarde de 11 de Novembro na SIC Notícias, o nível de esclarecimento dos participantes era medíocre, não sabendo a esmagadora maioria sequer, que o estado não investe um cêntimo na construção das novas barragens, pelo contrário recebeu dinheiro dos privados para atribuir as concessões de exploração (EDP, Iberdrola e Endesa)..






Por muitas voltas que se dê, a água que existe no nosso planeta ( sejam reservas hídricas subterrâneas ou não, sejam alterados sistemas de aproveitamento ou não...) dependem sempre da precipitação ( seja em anos anteriores, seja actualmente, seja no futuro).
Sinceramente, como cidadão esclarecido, não me interessa muito se o estado investe ou não um cêntimo na construção das novas barragens, mas interessa-me que as barragens que o Estado QUER VER implementadas no nosso país tenham viabilidade, que sejam minimamente aceitáveis ambientalmente ( já nem se pede que sejam amigas do ambiente) e que as populações locais tenham um melhor futuro, em vez de ver a riqueza a passar diante dos olhos delas ( e é quando a há).






David sf disse:


> A Avaliação ambiental estratégica que foi feita, nunca teve em vista a atribuição ou não de parecer favorável à Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental (AIA). Aliás, os privados que concorreram às concessões das novas barragens sabiam que ainda tinham que proceder à AIA para cada barragem.
> O objectivo da avaliação já efectuada foi escolher, de um lote de 25 localizações propostas para a construção de barragens, as 10 que apresentavam, por um lado maior potencial energético, e por outro um impacte menos negativo no ambiente, ou mais facilmente mitigável. E ambiente não são só as plantas e os bichos, são também as populações, os cursos de água, a economia da região, etc.
> O documento que justifica as escolhas é publico, e refere também o reforço de potência da alguns aproveitamentos, algo que a UE criticou por não ter sido considerado:
> 
> http://pnbeph.inag.pt/np4/np4/?newsId=4&fileName=PNBEPH_RA_Memoria.pdf .





Eu sei que ainda não está tudo decidido, mas a CE fez muito bem em alertar, aliás é esse o seu papel. Se dessas 10, algumas não garantem condições ambientais mínimas, qualquer demagogia na sua construção é muito bem vinda. Por outro lado a CE não tem assim tão má memória para se esquecer da situação da água em Portugal, das barragens que foram um verdadeiro fiasco ( seja ambiental, seja económico) e do facto que provavelmente o nosso país não vai cumprir a meta da água. Como disse muito bem o Vince, tem que haver pessoas a pensarem de maneira diferente senão seria o caos.





David sf disse:


> Quanto à viabilidade económica, só estranho que entidades privadas tenham desembolsado cerca de mil milhões de euros, mais o valor que vão gastar a construir barragem, central, posto de transformação e ligação à rede eléctrica, por algo que não dê lucro..




Isso acontece todos os dias, por todo o lado.
Certos investimentos são feitos e depois não dão lucro.
Acabei de dar o exemplo de um, no post acima.






David sf disse:


> Quanto ao Tâmega. Estive neste Verão num hotel perto de Mondim de Basto sobre um meandro do Tâmega. Não fui lá abaixo, mas duvido muito que naquele dia tórrido de final de Agosto houvesse caudal naquele rio. Certamente, que tal como acontece no Baixo Sabor, aquele rio no Verão tem uma qualidade de água medíocre. É certo que com as barragens será maior a quantidade de água sem qualidade, mas isso será estudado e caso não seja cumpridora da directiva da água da UE, o projecto tem de ser alterado. Mas também é certo que aquando da construção das barragens será garantido um caudal ecológico, pelo que provavelmente nalguns trechos do rio a qualidade da água melhorará (durante a estação seca)..





Em relação ao Tâmega, infelizmente a situação é muito pior do que retratas. Está cheio de cianobactérias e algas, que basicamente destroem toda a cadeia alimentar do rio, passando pelos peixes até às pessoas ( sim, há pessoas que pescam nesse rio e decerto há quem irrigue os seus campos com ela).
Não há estações de tratamento de águas residuais ( uma violação clara da lei), é um cheiro nauseabundo e mesmo após estas chuvas recentes, encontra-se cheio de algas verdes. O rio está com excesso de matéria orgânica.
Não podemos comparar caudais baixos estivais que derivam de condições naturais, com poluição causada pelo Homem. Claro que com o verão a situação tende-se a agravar, mas isso não é a razão principal dos problemas. Antes fosse.







David sf disse:


> Na minha opinião o impacte dos parques eólicos é quase tão negativo como o das barragens. Porque se é certo que uma barragem provoca um impacte negativo forte, também tem diversos impactes positivos. Cria-se um novo ecossistema, alguns já são protegidos (Barragem do Azibo, p.e.), potencia-se o turismo, utiliza-se a barragem para outros fins (abastecimento de água, agricultura)... Quem vá à aldeia da Pena na Serra de São Macário verá (ouvirá) como é difícil ser-se vizinho de um dispositivo daqueles. É um barulho constante e chato. Mas é necessário.
> Na minha opinião, devia-se fazer em Portugal como em Espanha. Escolhiam-se algumas zonas com potencial eólico, e com menos impactes negativos, e enchia-se com centenas, milhares de turbinas eólicas (em Espanha, p.e., Tarifa e La Muela). Desse modo não seria necessário polvilhar todas as cumieiras do país com um ou dois "moinhos". O problema é que em Portugal, cada proprietário ganha bastante por alugar um palmo de terra para a colocação dos dispositivos, mais do que ganharia com décadas de produção agrícola, e como tal, é muito difícil implementar tal solução.




Concordo com tudo.


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

Produção e consumo de energia eléctrica em Portugal no mês de Janeiro:







Fonte: REN


----------

